# Acer Aspire 5610z keeps freezing (seizing up)



## earth5worker (Mar 5, 2008)

Bought used Acer Aspire 5610z laptop back in December. 
Checked it out thoroughly (it was fine) then put it under the xmas tree. 
Since opening it up again it exhibits a 'freezing' problem. 

By 'freeze' I mean it seizes up. 
CPU suddenly just quits running.

It has an onboard camera which I turn on after it powers up.
I use this to see exact moment when problem occurs (because image freezes).

Screen freezes, mouse freezes, keyboard freezes.
Can't esc or ctrl-alt-del. 

Laptop freezes whether moved or not.
If not moved, it freezes usually within minutes after being turned on. 
Time varies. Sometimes within seconds. Sometimes before Windows is up.

Also, slightest move will cause it to freeze - every time.
Lifting it up a few inches will cause it to freeze.
Pushing down less than 1/2" on one of the corners will cause freeze.
Presumably motherboard is getting torqued or warped when I do this.

Have found nothing that will cause it to unfreeze.
Only recourse is to power off/on. 

Same symptoms regardless of whether running on battery or ac.
When on ac, same symptoms regardless if battery removed or not. 

I have checked the fan (it works).
All vents are clean.
Checked that there is thermal compound between processor and heatsink.
Have tried putting laptop on cooling pad (no change).

I have taken it apart completely and reassembled it (same symptoms).
I have replaced the dc power jack with a new one.
I have checked that all ribbon connectors are secure.

Had Geek Squad run their software analysis (everything checked out fine).
So, no doubt that this is a hardware issue.

I suspect that there is a poor connection or a short somewhere.
But it must be so fine that even temperature affects it.
Question is: Where?
Where on a motherboard (or elsewhere) might a connection behave in that manner? 

There are so many 'freeze' problems out there that describe the same symptoms.
My hope is someone knows something.

At wits end.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Find out the brand harddrive download diagnostic utility on the harddrive.


----------



## earth5worker (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Laptoper. 

I downloaded the Hitachi Driver Fitness Test. Could only manage to run the quick test (which was successful, showed no errors). 

Can't get through advanced test because laptop freezes before test can complete. (doesn't always freeze at the same point - ie. its not the test itself that's causing the freeze).


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Remove the harddrive, power the lappy on enter bios / wait abit check if you can still maneuver through the bios.


----------



## earth5worker (Mar 5, 2008)

Removed hard drive and managed to get in to BIOS but symptoms remain.
System still freezes (on its own and when moved).


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Take it back to Geek Squad there are mb testors that can plug into the lappy run a mb diagnostic.

These are made to test lappys as well as desktop boards.

http://www.pc-diagnostics.com/pc_diagnostics_tools/pc_diagnostics_pro_kit.shtml

You can find these on ebay also:

http://search.ebay.com/Laptop-Mothe...ZR40QQssPageNameZRC0023QQ_trksidZp1638Q2em120


----------



## earth5worker (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks. Just ordered one. Will update once it arrives and I run test.


----------



## earth5worker (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, I ordered a $8 PC analyzer. Finally arrived. I thought it could connect to either a USB port OR the 25-pin port. Turns out it needs both at the same time. My laptop only has USB ports. Plus, device (from Hong Kong) came with a manual written in absolutely atrocious english. Even if I could connect it, not sure how I would use it to resolve my problem. So, weighing my options again. Considering ordering another analyzer. Just don't want one from China. Seems they're all from China. May visit Geek Squad, but they'll want $70. Anyhow, just wanted to update this thread for completeness.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

earth5worker said:


> Well, I ordered a $8 PC analyzer. Finally arrived. I thought it could connect to either a USB port OR the 25-pin port. Turns out it needs both at the same time. My laptop only has USB ports. Plus, device (from Hong Kong) came with a manual written in absolutely atrocious english. Even if I could connect it, not sure how I would use it to resolve my problem. So, weighing my options again. Considering ordering another analyzer. Just don't want one from China. Seems they're all from China. May visit Geek Squad, but they'll want $70. Anyhow, just wanted to update this thread for completeness.


Have you run Memtest86+ to test your RAM? D/load it from the link on my sig. Get the ISO file and burn it with ImgBurn or Nero into a blank CD. Use a CD/DVD burning tool to extract the image from the ISO into the blank CD. Using the native copy to disc function in Windows would not make you a bootable CD.

Obviously this would run without the need of Windows. If freeze continues to happen replace your RAM modules with a good working stick (one at a time). Post back if you need help in doing this.

I have read the thread and noticed you used MB diagnostics... may be you can save that for later... worst case scenario is to have you return it to manufacturer if ever BestBuy or whatever store you bought it from would not accept returns or repair.


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Very few lappys that don't come with a printer port.

I'd take it to geek squad sinse you paid them to test it out they shouldn't charge you again.

How did Geek Squad do a software test if the lappy locks up like you say?


----------



## earth5worker (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks laptoper and triggerfinger

Laptoper,
Geek didn't charge me for their s/w diagnosis but said their h/w diagnosis would cost $70. Interestingly, all the while they were running their s/w diagnosis, laptop did not freeze up.

Triggerfinger,
My laptop has two 1 GB RAM sticks. I have already tried various combinations (including removing one at a time, swapping their slots, etc.) w/o luck. Even so, I will try the mem test.


----------



## earth5worker (Mar 5, 2008)

Ran memtest86+. Both mem sticks tested fine.

Turns out my problem is not one - but several. I managed to correct two of them and returned some semblance of stability. Here's what I found:

1) I have two batteries for my laptop. Both charge fine. However, one of them apparently was forced at some time and one of its plastic ribs was bent. Consequently, when that battery is in, it doesn't make good contact. Moving the laptop with that battery causes the freeze condition. Apparently when I first checked out my laptop (and also when I took it to Geek Squad) I had the good battery (by chance) in and so no problem was seen at that time. 

2) I also found a problem with the DC plug (not the jack, but the plug). This, I think, is a poor design problem. There's nothing wrong with the cable itself (no loose wire inside). But I only got a good connection when the plug was rotated a certain way. 180 degrees of the possible 360 make a solid connection but the other 180 make a flaky connection. So, marked my plug and made sure it was inserted correctly each time.

As a result, my laptop is much more stable now. Can now move it (albeit gingerly) without it freezing. Unfortunately, it does still freeze up on its own occasionally - so there's still another problem lurking out there. Will monitor to see whether I can live with this condition. 

Thanks to laptoper and triggerfinger for helping with this.


----------

